# 1980s Kent wood stove identification and baffle question



## badcrc (Dec 25, 2017)

I have this wood stove that my mom purchased I believe in the early 1980s but I'm not sure what model it is.  Everything I'm reading makes it look like a Kent Tilefire but there's replacement baffles for those and I don't think the baffle in this Kent is removable.  There's a baffle box with holes in the top inside the fire box but it appears to be all welded into the box.  About 6-7 years ago I noticed the smoke kept pouring out the door when I opened it unless the fire was down to coals.  While cleaning the stove at the end of the season I noticed there was a crack starting at the flue about 6 inches long and the metal on the baffle is split open and flared upward towards the flue.  Picture a V shape with the top of the V flared up at the flue.  Except for the smoke issue the stove functions ok.  The only way I see to repair that baffle is to cut open the stove and do some metal work.

So I'm wondering 1) Is there something I'm missing about the baffle system and is there an easier way to clean it?  2) Does anyone know what model this is?

I keep the chimney clean and check creosote and the chimney cap regularly, but every time I go to clean the baffles there isn't enough in there to block the holes but I clean it out by covering the flue and the door and blowing the ash out, it's a real pain.  Yes, I know the old "you shouldn't be opening the door unless the fire is coals anyway" argument.  I've been burning wood all my life, but I'm burning for primary heat for 4-6 months so sometimes I can't wait for it to get down to coals, I need to shuffle the wood around to stoke it for the night or when I'm away for several hours.  Unless the fire is extremely hot, smoke is coming out the door unless the wood is in the back of the stove.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! It is a Kent Tile Fire. I have one too and some other members are also burning with this stove. They are excellent stoves and where ahead of time when they were introduced in the 80's. They were made in New Zealand and they are still made today.

The baffle chamber is welded, so to clean that area is a bit tricky. When cleaning the chimney, disconnect the stove from the stove pipe, vacuum the baffle from the front and from the back when the damper plate is pulled out. Not cleaning the baffle can be a cause of the smoke. After you created a fire, close the damper (push the rod on the top right all the way in). 

When your stove pipe temperature is 400+ close the air inlet to 1/2 or 1/3 for an optimal burn. I fill the stove not too much in the back of the firebox. A little more in the center and front without the wood touching the glass. I hope this helps.


----------



## badcrc (Dec 25, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Welcome to the forum! It is a Kent Tile Fire. I have one too and some other members are also burning with this stove. They are excellent stoves and where ahead of time when they were introduced in the 80's. They were made in New Zealand and they are still made today.
> 
> The baffle chamber is welded, so to clean that area is a bit tricky. When cleaning the chimney, disconnect the stove from the stove pipe, vacuum the baffle from the front and from the back when the damper plate is pulled out. Not cleaning the baffle can be a cause of the smoke. After you created a fire, close the damper (push the rod on the top right all the way in).
> 
> When your stove pipe temperature is 400+ close the air inlet to 1/2 or 1/3 for an optimal burn. I fill the stove not too much in the back of the firebox. A little more in the center and front without the wood touching the glass. I hope this helps.



Thanks for the info.  So I guess those Kent Tile Fire baffles for sale are for a different model?  Really disappointed that the baffle is split and I've been thinking about what to do for years.  This has been a great stove so I will be fixing it or looking for another one like it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 25, 2017)

I have a cracked baffle too see this thread https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/can-this-be-fixed.163507/

I am going to look at another Kent tomorrow.

The newer Kent Tile Fire stoves have a different baffle system (removable) and a secondary air tube.


----------



## badcrc (Dec 25, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I have a cracked baffle too see this thread https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/can-this-be-fixed.163507/
> 
> I am going to look at another Kent tomorrow.
> 
> The newer Kent Tile Fire stoves have a different baffle system (removable) and a secondary air tube.



Yours is cracked in the front, mine in the back.  I guess the top takes a beating though.  Good luck, I guess I will keep looking for a deal too since repairing that probably isn't worth it if I can find a better stove for under $500 on craigslist or something.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 25, 2017)

badcrc said:


> Yours is cracked in the front, mine in the back.  I guess the top takes a beating though.  Good luck, I guess I will keep looking for a deal too since repairing that probably isn't worth it if I can find a better stove for under $500 on craigslist or something.



The Kent I am looking at tomorrow is around $200. If it is as good as the seller says, I will take it. If I do, I will post a few pictures.


----------



## orb1talnz (Nov 7, 2019)

hi there the kent tile fires have a welded baffle plate it can be repaired by a engineer its well worth fixing


----------



## jjforbes (Dec 8, 2020)

I have an older 80's Kent tile wood stove and there are two knobs near the top front. I need to know how to use those. The one on the left says "air". and the one on the right has to be all the way out to lock the door closed. (possibly the damper)? I wasn't able to add a photo. New to site, so apologies if this isn't the right place to ask this question.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 8, 2020)

The one on the left is air indeed. All the way to the left is air closed, to the right is wide open, if I remember correctly.

The knob on the right is the damper rod. It locks the door when the damper is fully closed. To close the damper, push the rod all the way in.

Start your fire with air and damper open. Start closing them at 400 F or so.


----------

